
Hn.algolia and News.Y Combinator? - connorcodes
What&#x27;s the difference between hn.algolia and news.ycombinator?
======
skilled
One is the main website, and the other is the main search.

~~~
quickthrower2
Algolia seems to be a search company. I guess they provide hn.algolia as both
a gift to the community, and as a product demo.

~~~
greenyoda
Also, Y Combinator was an investor in Algolia:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algolia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algolia)

------
70122-_6
neither reveal snowflake very well.

